# Toy or Minature Sire?



## scol987 (Sep 25, 2012)

My 2 year old female cockapoo Pepper is from a minature poodle.
Today I have been to see some (adorable) pups and the sire is a toy poodle.
Does anyone have a cockapoo from a toy poodle and are they really small??


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

My ruby is a toy poodle x american cocker, so she is smaller, but not too small.
I'd say she's about 8k - still small enough to scoop up easily with one arm, I can't do that with Ralph who's a minature poodle x English cocker.
But as they are mix breeds they could be any size.... There are other toys on here that are bigger than miniatures, and my friends minature is small.
If say ruby is a bit bigger than a westie of that helps?? Big shitzu size? 
If the pups are healthy and checked - go for it!!! X


----------



## scol987 (Sep 25, 2012)

This pup I'm considering is a working cocker mixed with a toy poodle?
Great hobby breeder though - all the health checks, mum to see and Dad belongs to her mum, plus she's a vetinary nurse so lots of health checks! It's a male I'm considering so guess he may be bit bigger anyway so maybe that's ok with toy sire? Pepper is only 8.5k anyway from a minature dad!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

See - you just can't tell,
My friends miniature cockapoo has just been mated, the minature poodle was too big for her so she has to breed with a toy poodle.
How many can you pick from? I think once you see a puppy you fall in love with it......
Sounds like your minds is made up
What colour will he be?
What will you call him??
Exciting!! X


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

Poppy, like Ruby, is also a toy poodle/american show cross. She still has a few months of growth yet, but here are a couple of photos of her with my in-law's miniature poodles. She slightly shorter than both, but has the chunkier build of her cocker spaniel mum. My parents have toy poodles and they seem very delicate and dainty in comparison. I have no idea how much Poppy weighs or what her current height is as I have never weighed her or measured her . 

[/ATTACH]


----------



## scol987 (Sep 25, 2012)

Now you are talking like I'm having him!!!!
There is 5 in the litter but only 3 boys left to choose from - he is a beautiful deep red!!! The name will have to wait as I'll let the kids decide (we are keeping poo number 2 as a surprise from them until he arrives!)
Going back for a second loom tomorrow but also have another litter to see ...
Do you want a picture ???? Do you??!!


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

Need you ask?


----------



## scol987 (Sep 25, 2012)

Ok - if you insist ....


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

He's lovely! How old is he currently?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh my he's a keeper!!! Why are you looking at any others he is the ONE!!! 
If you don't want him I'll have him...
No no no I'm not allowed any more
I could make an allowance..... X


----------



## scol987 (Sep 25, 2012)

He's so gorgeous isn't he? Little white bib on his red chest too!
He's 5 weeks at the mo so with us in 3 maybe!!
Here's another ...


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Stunning! It's a done deal for me x


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

He's already a good size for 5 weeks. 

He's simply precious. Let us know what you decide (and if you're not having him I'll race Tracey to the breeders).


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

He will be the perfect size - whatever size he ends up


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

My mini is smaller than my toy


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

He's gorgeous!


----------



## Del17 (Mar 25, 2014)

I want him!!!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rowena (Sep 15, 2014)

Oh my he is just scrumptious! My Barney's sire was a toy poodle, mum a small show cocker, so I'm also curious what his grown up size will be. He was 1.45kg at 9 weeks, 2.2 at 13 weeks and has just put a spurt on - but seems like this is indicating he'll be somewhere between 5-8kg. I'm assuming smaller rather than larger as he is eating less than Barking Heads is recommending (that silly guide for dogs between 5-10kg).


----------



## scol987 (Sep 25, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> My mini is smaller than my toy


What heights/weights are they? Interesting!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

scol987 said:


> What heights/weights are they? Interesting!


Lola is F1 toy x working cocker

12 inches to shoulder
20 inch front of chest to base of tail
20 inch around chest/ribs
Weighs 9.5kg

Nina is F2 (grand parents were working cockers and mini poodles)

11 inches to shoulder
17 inches front of chest to base of tail
16 inches around chest/ribs
Weighs 6.5-7kg

Nina probably still has a little bit of growing to do but I think she will always be smaller and finer/lighter.

It's not just to do with the poodle though, everyone forgets about the cocker side and cockers do vary in size and build, so naturally the size of the cockapoo will depend on both parents. There's a mini poodle somewhere in the toy poodle lineage too so it doesn't always mean a smaller cockapoo. I think the American cocker x toy poodle gives more of a guarantee of a slightly smaller poo, because the American cocker is smaller than the English ones.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Dexter's father is a toy and Bonnie's is a mini. He is taller and heavier than her. I think as a rule boys are bigger than girls.


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Billy's dad was toy and he is 9.1kg and 14.5" at 3 years old. He was 3.85kg at 13.5 weeks

.









He is with sister Lola here (apricot) who is 6 months and a mini.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Hfd said:


> Billy's dad was toy and he is 9.1kg and 14.5" at 3 years old. He was 3.85kg at 13.5 weeks
> 
> .
> 
> ...


Yummy doggies


----------

